# s'inquiéter de / pour - préposition



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai l'impression qu'on dit les deux prépositions avec "s'inquiéter", mais il y a une différence de l'usage ?
Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## itka

_*s'inquiéter de*_ est suivi de la cause de l'inquiétude.
_Je m'inquiète de la hausse des taux d'intérêts.
_
_*s'inquiéter pour*_ est suivi de l'objet de l'inquiétude.
_Je m'inquiète pour mes enfants à cause de la hausse des taux d'intérêts._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Eh bien, "ses enfants" peuvent être à la fois la cause et l'objet de son inquiéude dans certains cas, n'est-ce pas ? ça dépendrait de ce que l'on veut exprimer ?


----------



## shanya

On dit s'inquieter pour quelqu'un et non "de quelqu'un" et s'inquieter de quelque chose et non pour quelque chose.


----------



## itka

> On dit s'inquieter pour quelqu'un et non "de quelqu'un" et s'inquieter de quelque chose et non pour quelque chose.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ça marche assez souvent parce qu'on s'inquiète plus souvent pour des humains que pour des choses, mais c'est parfaitement possible aussi :
_"Je m'inquiète pour ma santé."
"Les ouvriers s'inquiètent pour leur emploi"._


----------



## mmesorel

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on peut dire, "Je m'inquiète pour la Terre (pour la planète)"?  Est-ce qu'on dirait, "Je m'inquiète de la Terre"?

Merci.


----------



## itka

"Je m'inquiète de la Terre"
"Je m'inquiète pour la Terre (pour la planète)"

Je m'inquiète *du* (de+le) réchauffement de la planète.
Je m'inquiète *des* (de+les) conséquences du réchauffement *pour* l'avenir de la planète.


----------



## pnok

Quelle phrase est correcte?

Ne vous inquiétez pas de cette affaire.
Ne vous inquiétez pas pour cette affaire.

Merci !


----------



## Mout

Je crois que la première n'est pas fausse.
Mais la deuxième me va bien davantage.


----------



## mmesorel

C'est moi une fois encore. Est-ce qu'on peut dire, "Une famille s'inquiétait de quand (si?) la guerre terminerait et l'autre famille s'inquiétait pour leur sécurité"?


----------



## arundhati

Bonjour,
Non ça ne marche pas dans ce cas, on pourrait dire "Une famille s'inquiétait de *savoir* quand la guerre se terminerait...".


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est en effet un peu maladroit de dire _s'inquiéter de quand/si_.

En revanche, la suite est parfaite : _L'autre famille s'inquiétait pour leur sécurité_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce que, des fois, les deux prépositions s'utilisent tous et ne font pas de changement de sens significatif ?


----------



## Maître Capello

A priori non, mais quelqu'un trouvera peut-être un contre-exemple…


----------



## Bezoard

Anna-chonger said:


> Est-ce que, des fois, les deux prépositions s'utilisent tous et ne font pas de changement de sens significatif ?


Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre la question, mais on peut utiliser les deux prépositions dans une même phrase :
_Je m'inquiète pour mon travail des conséquences de la grève._


----------



## Maître Capello

Si j'ai bien compris, la question est plutôt de savoir si l'on peut employer une préposition pour l'autre. Et tout compte fait, il y a en effet des cas où c'est possible, mais où _de_ est probablement moins courant que _pour_ :

_s'inquiéter *de/pour* l'avenir
s'inquiéter *de/pour* la santé de qqn_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui, c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir. 
Merci bien à Maître mais aussi à arundhati pour votre ajout !


----------

